# can bearded dragons eat KALE?



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

can they?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

they can
minimal amounts
its a calcium binder
Personally I wouldnt just because theres plenty of other stuff to choose from


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

Hell yeah...my beardie loves the old curly kale!!! :no1:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

CTI_Perrin said:


> Hell yeah...my beardie loves the old curly kale!!! :no1:


 

I agree mine love it too :2thumb:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

they all love it but its no good for them.
Its full of oxylates which (as the first post said) binds calcium so the dragon gets no benefit from it.

Its ok as a treat but no more.

Best = spring greens and dandelions when they are in season.

Rocket and dandelions are quite peppery the dragons love em.

Butternut squash and red bell peppers too.

Google "bearded dragon diet" for mountains of info.


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

avctually kales oxalate level is very low

heres aa link for some good tips on what food to feed em.

Calcium Oxalate Content of Selected Iguana Foods


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Bug like Kale so gets it when ever i eat it (which isnt often)

Butternut squash she will actually kill for i think :lol2:
As for dandelion well i am just about to grow some seeds off eBay in my aero garden. I might do half the pods in another food source like nasturgeons! (is that how you spell it?)

Aero Gardens rock when your a beardie owner :no1:


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

hi if you pm me your email addy i will send to a list of waht beardies can eat and cant eat


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i feed mine curly kale this is about 25% of the veg i give mine

this site gives you a list of what to feed and what not to feed its colour coded to make it easier to understand 

Nutrition Content


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Part of my bible when i got Bug

Nutrition Content


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

our beardie gets it as a treat cos if not he would eat it all the time. We buy the bags of salad for him and he loves it. He also gets butternut squash, spring greens well the list goes on lol Never tried peppers tho will have to give it a go


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

we feed ours a mix of butternut sqaush ,endive, escarole, watercress and parsley and kale as a treat when you say red bell peppers do u litteraly mean red peppers or are they different? :hmm:any other suggestions


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

lol just whatet to know if they eat them.. coz brought 2 bags of kale at tescos which were reduced to 20p each. and there nothing wrong with them.. 

and got a big lettuce as well, at 20p which does go out of date till 2 days time


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Try growing your own Kale and salad leaces - it is really easy to do and keeps providing new, fresh leaves for ages! I've got some kale plants (to feed myself!) that have been going for around 6 months now. And it has the added bonus of knowing that no chemicals have been added to it  All for the cost of a bit of compost and a £1 packet of seed (which I haven't used up yet).


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

SilverSteno said:


> Try growing your own Kale and salad leaces - it is really easy to do and keeps providing new, fresh leaves for ages! I've got some kale plants (to feed myself!) that have been going for around 6 months now. And it has the added bonus of knowing that no chemicals have been added to it  All for the cost of a bit of compost and a £1 packet of seed (which I haven't used up yet).


lol u never guess how much stuff we had growing for our selves last year lol tonnes of it...

we grow loads of things every year (lol organic) :lol2:


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

hagrid loves the stuff but we only give it to him as a treat because iv read diffrent things..
we grow our own salad stuffs on the kitchen windows its super you know whats it been fed with (no nastys) and if you get your times right you have food all year for the price of a packet of seed 
i will advise anyone to grow your own


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh to have a BD that eats a variety of greens. Mine only eats spring greens, Dandy leaves (when in season), Parsley & Mint. When he was tiny he only ate Parsley & Mint.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

i always grow year after year all through the year is cress for BD


----------

